# Extrem laute Grafikkarte



## SilentWarrior_13 (7. August 2014)

Hi
Ich und ein Feund haben un letztens über eine extrem laute Nvidia-Karte unterhalten die wir mal in einem Video gesehen hatten. Weiß zufällig jemand wie das Teil heisst. Ich glaub die war so von 2004....
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. August 2014)

Frage mal bei Grafikkarten.


----------



## SilentWarrior_13 (7. August 2014)

ok, wie kann man ein Thema denn Verschieben ?? Moderator fragen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (7. August 2014)

Ja du muss nen Mod fragen.


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2014)

FX 5800


----------



## Soulsnap (7. August 2014)

Der Föhn^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v97nv2IHB0Y


----------



## SilentWarrior_13 (8. August 2014)

danke


----------



## der-andyman (8. August 2014)

ALTER ist der Laut! Mein Opel Zafira A 2.2 DTI Diesel ist nicht so laut XD


----------



## Sam_Bochum (9. August 2014)

GeForce FX 5800, damit wäre Nvidia fast Pleite gegangen.
400 Millionen USD Entwicklungskosten und trotzdem keine Chance gegen ATI 9700 Pro.

gruß


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

FX5800 Ultra. Die normale 5800 gibt es auch mit kleineren Lüftern.


----------

